# Painted taillights



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I like! What would you think is a good price for having that done? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm all for them if it doesn't hinder the visibility and it looks like it doesn't, if much. I'm only a fan of black tails on black cars. Not sure if you plan on blacking out the chrome strip, but I wouldn't if it was my car. It adds some contrast to the back end. I'm itching for this winter to end so I can wash mine!


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i looks awsome. i like it a lot. i am doing the same thing..but will not be as dark. that dark will get me pulled over in 10 seconds. its funny thou...i have had my windows tinted at 10% for a year now. i was never pulled over for them. but when i pained all my chrome trim black and all my emblems, i now have been pulled over 5 times for my window being to dark. the only chrome i have left is whats inside the headlamps.
looks good man


did you do 10% black and 90% clear or what


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great! How do they look in day time? 

I agree with 4piece, the chrome bar gives it contrast. I'd remove the cruze for a clean look or add something on the other side. Looks funny to me.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Mick said:


> That looks great! How do they look in day time?
> 
> I agree with 4piece, the chrome bar gives it contrast. I'd remove the cruze for a clean look or add something on the other side. Looks funny to me.


I agree, Maybe get some LT emblems. So what if its a clone LT no one will really know anyway.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm surprised with how dark the lens are by day and how much light still comes through at night. Impressive!

What kind of paint did you use to do that? I'm kinda interested.. I think it would look good on my Victory Red with the blacked out rear chrome trim I did.


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks sick, very clean cut but i agree with it not looking perfectly balanced. If the cruze was or painted black with by super clean cut


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm taking the cruze emblem off. 
I'm taking the chrome molding and putting either carbon fiber vinyl or white to match my apple logo. I'm not a fan of chrome. Ill eventually plasti dip most of it on my car. 

Thanks a lot. 
I did two coats of solid black car paint then let it bake. 
Then two coats of clear 
Did cost me anything since I work in a body shop. I just bought some snickers for the painters but I did the work myself. 

*knock on wood* I haven't got pulled over for my tint and my tail lights. I don't do a whole lot of speeding anyways. *cough cough*


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

IIRC there is a clear plastidip that will give shiny chrome a brushed nickel look. I thought about using it on my trunk piece on my white Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Need help omfg I can't figure out how to remove the taillights its been so long since I rwmoved them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Two or three screws on inside then slip a thin strap on the outside corner and pull the whole unit towards yourself


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I knew I was doing it right just wanted to make sure **** that thing is really ine there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

